# Fridge lock breaking



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

As a newby and delighted owner of a 2008 Aviano i725, I have had to replace the fridge lock already. Replacement lasted 2 weeks before one of the plastic shoulders of the lock again broke making locking the fridge normally, impossible. Dealer informed and he will replace but he warns me that due to poor design of this mechanism it is a frail piece. Any less cosly suggestions of dealing with this? Is there a child lock which might be more sturdy than that fitted by Burstner? Anyone else experience this? I have seen these mechanisms on other makes of mh.

Shay


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Locks*

Cr4p arn't they?

Nice profit for the Manufacturer though eh? Seen the price!

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have replaced mine on my Dometic with a metal one I made from the handle of an old style tin opener and a short spring. I got fed up having bought 3 new plastic ones in just a few months. The metal one seems indestructible, it was easily made. If you would like to see it I will try to post some photos, Alan.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi we also have an Aviano - no problems with our fridge catches - but we keep breaking the plastic drawer catches.
Although the fridge catch may be weak - maybe stacking less weight onto the door may help? 
Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had the same problem on ours, so went to look at caravans and MH's to see if there were any mods which others had made to the catches, oddly most of the catches were missing, so either been nicked or they take them off, didn't see any mods though.

Ours is of the swing around type so I might just knock on up out of a bit of thick aluminium if I come across some on my travels, it looks fairly uncomplicated.

Kev.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had the same problem with ours. Fixed it by superglueing the shoulder back on and learning that if you push the door slightly and compress the seal, the lock will then slide easily and will not break.
Gerry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know a lot of stuff in the MH needs to be light, but some things are just badly designed IMO and would be better made out of metal, but then they'd lose after market sales.


Kev.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I repaired ours with thermoplastic granules, reinforcing at the same time, and it (so far - tempting fate here) has stayed fixed.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Still think mine must be best as it now has a spring on it so the door cannot be left unlocked, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ours went in the first trip we had in the van and we have not replaced it. 20,000 miles and 3 years further on and we have not once had the door spring open while travelling.

I doubt we'll bother now....

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It depends on the g-force in what direction, G. On mine the door opens with a pull on it in the direction of the front of the van, which means under heavier braking I used to get a cool beer dispensed forwards until I fixed the catch. It could have been worse 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

So does ours but, if I pack it so that nothing from inside the fridge is actually leaning on the door itself or can touch the door when force is applied, then the door stays shut. The piddling little door catch provided broke when I tried to open the door without unlocking it first.

You know the lovely story of the couple with- like ours - a rear kitchen and centre fridge. One heavy brake on the motorway and the half-frozen lasagne intended for supper finished up embedded in the cab radio.

Finger's crossed, all is well so far. 

G


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

what a coincidence!

Just this minute put the replacement on my dometic fridge door. cost £10.50 plus 3.50 post plus vat. £16+ !!!!!!!! 

First swing of the door it jammed but didnt break. 

so I looked closer........... if you try to close the door while its in lock, it pushes the claw the wrong way and it breaks the lock shoulder, you must only close the door while in unlocked, then move to lock, its design is plain and simply flawed. 

what are the chances of my family respecting the new fridge door rule? 

slim 8O  :? 

never mind its spring and I am awaiting the first outing to peterobrough show 

regds neill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our fridge has it's hinge towards the cab, so if it does go, it really goes, I was intending swapping it around when the repair man came, but he couldn't get the flaming thing out either, not been back yet either, had to get it repaired elsewhere.

Our first vans door lock wasn't even there, it just had a rivet dropped through a hole, never failed, they over engineer everything these days.

Kev.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bubble63 said:


> what are the chances of my family respecting the new fridge door rule?
> regds neill


Friends have broken ours twice trying to close the door with the catch in the lock position. It is very easy to make a metal replacement which will not break, just use the silly little cast part as a template, Alan.


----------



## shaysue (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi All
Many thanks for the advice & comments. Seems to be a common enough issue. Will get replaced and be more aware of overloading the door. 
Great to get so much assistance.

Shay


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Jam ours every season, easily unjammed but we have to put a small piece of grey sticky tape over the catch for travel else we end up with the contents rolling round the clutch pedal :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I simply pop a screw in the hole on the top of the door.
A golf tee may also do the job.

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Gaffer taped ours together. Will get a replacement when it comes to sell the van, but not wasting money before then...it'll only break again.

Paul


----------

